
Tesla predicting a car crash 2 vehicles ahead - binaryanomaly
http://mashable.com/2016/12/28/tesla-predicts-crash-ahead-video
======
bdcravens
Previous submissions and discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13268447](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13268447)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13266656](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13266656)

~~~
lambertsimnel
More previous discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13268580](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13268580)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13268768](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13268768)

